# Do you know anyone who has died for Rhuematoid A.



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My family doctor said he once had a nurse to.Now, my stress level is really up~~~


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Rowe......I've heard of people dying "with" RA, but not "From" RA. I know in some cases RA can be quite painful and debilitating. Newer meds out there have been more helpful to a couple of my friends who suffer from RA. One friend has had some reactions to some of them.......like a rash, etc. I'm not sure which meds, though. Try not to let it get to you, if you can. Think positive.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Yor are right, Fiesty! I need to stay positive..so many other people suffer with more serious diseases, and here I am thinking poor me.







How are you doing?


----------

